# List of safe apps to debloat



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

Does anyone know of or have a list of safe apps (HTC or otherwise) to freeze or debloat?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

VZW Navigator, for one. Don't be in a hurry to get rid of all Verizon apps, though - especially if you like NFL Mobile or want to check on your account through the My Verizon app, in which case you would need to keep the VZW Login app.


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

I used this list for my phone.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2016483


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

sabbotage said:


> I used this list for my phone.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2016483


That's almost the whole phone. How much space did it save?


----------

